# Huzzah! Finally! UK cross litter.



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm so excited I could implode.

I came home today to 9 wiggly babies out of my Black UK buck and a black doe I got from Candycorn.

4 girls and 5 boys. 
Thank goodness for that ratio.
The four girls are staying with mom. A few of the boys are being fostered over to my old lady blue bell who
just had a whopping litter of 2.

These babies are not even pink. They are darker than any of the black babies I've ever had but I guess that's to be sort of expected.
Pictures come tomorrow with the return of my camera!


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I'm excited for you!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

congratulations
it will be great to see pics


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

YES! Excellent news!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Pictures!

These are the boys. Three were fostered over to blue bell.

















And the girls!

















Also another reason to implode!
I have a line of blue tans I started from almost scratch. The WHOLE reason I wanted tans from the import.
I paired one of my nicer blue tans to the tan buck since the other tan wasn't taking, and she's pregnant.
My blues breed really well for some reason xD


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations1 I'll be looking forward to seeing these grow up.

I've also had good results breeding blues, they seem to always do well even with large litters.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Awww! Congrats! I had to chuckle to myself a bit - your blue tan doe looks like a little blue balloon with ears in the first picture!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I just realized I never updated this D: so here's a photo bomb.
I've had quite a few litters drop.
it's just been crazy the last week or so.
Two litters of tans (I think, they've been blurring together)
And four litters of blacks with one more due any day now.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

omg my daughter is going mad cos they are so cute .... where did u import the mice from as im looking for some breeding stock as our only supplier near here is a pet shop with limited choice of colours ...


----------

